# how do i lower PH levels?



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

my ph levels are alitte high according to some test strips, they are around 8.5 and i want to bring it down to at least a 7
can anyone help me out here?

---and can anyone answer any of these other questions i have?---

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...t=0#entry100717


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

come on, somone


----------



## freekain (May 29, 2003)

Try doin a water change. I was having the same problem, did a few water changes and it slowly dropped back down to a neutral ph


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Blackwater extract will also lower PH.


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

The way you lower Ph really depends on what kind of water you are using. I myself, have well water. When I set up my first p tank, I tried to lower my ph from about 8.2 to 7. It just kept at 8.2. I have heard that peat moss in the filter will lower it. But if you have well water that means you usually have hard water. The only way to lower ph is to use some sort of buffer. I myself have not tried it because most people here told me that a stable, high Ph is better than a fluctuating neutral Ph. So far, 6 months, there have been no problems. Hope my post helps.


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

my tap water is pretty high, but someone said you could use distilled water or peat extract.


----------



## s2k2sti (May 5, 2003)

my ph is 8.0 but i had my p's since babies and they dont seem to mind the high ph.

like everybody suggests, its better to have a stable ph then one thats constantly changing. that can hurt your p's.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Driftwood, some sand, some plants, and of course powder,liquid of ph softner.


----------

